# VirtualBox



## Gast (23. Mrz 2008)

Moin,

ich habe mitr die virtal box installiert, das hat toll geklappt abe rjetzt wollte ich eine Linux- Umgebung starten und bekomme den Fehler: 
FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted


Jetzt hab ich nachgelesen und erfahren, dass ich irgendein Image oder eine CD von Linux benötige

Arebitet jemand mit der "virtualbox", wie und wo bekomme ich da z.B. ein UBUNTU- Image her und wie kann ich das dann in die virtualbox dann integrieren,


----------



## Wodan (23. Mrz 2008)

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Ubuntu Installation (Feisty)

Have fun and good luck 

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe eine Labtop mit einer Windows XP oben, was muss ich mir da jetzt herunterladen, um UBUNTU in der Virtualbox starten zu können? -> kenn mih bei der Tabelle mit den ganzen UBUNT.- versionen nicht aus!!!???

Sind bei der Virtualbox keine Images dabei??


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

Nein, da sind keine dabei. Kopiere dir die ISO-Datei von hier http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
und verwende diese in VirtualBox. Deine virtuelle Maschine wird dann von der CD booten und danach kannst
du es installieren.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Mrz 2008)

Man kann sich die CDs auch kostenlos schicken lassen (dauert nur länger) :wink:


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

Also ich lade es herunter, brenne mir eine CD und starte dann von dieser CD in der VitualBox, verstehe ich das richtig???


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2008)

Nein, du brauchst die CD nicht zu brennen. Einfach in VirtualBox verwenden.
Siehe dazu Eigenchaften des CD-ROM Laufwerks deiner neu erstellten VM.


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2008)

Nö, ich weiß nicht, was ich weiter machen soll, ich hab mir jetzt 
"ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso auf meinem XP- Desktop heruntergeladen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was ich als nächste tun muss,

kann mir da noch jemand helfen, damit ich die Virtualbox mit dem BS UBUNTU starten kann???

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Jango (24. Mrz 2008)

Was willst du mit Linux? Die Virtualbox läuft doch auch unter Windows - oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden... ???:L


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2008)

Du musst dafür sorgen, dass die Virtual Box das Ubuntu von dem ISO Image installiert. 
Mit VMware kann man ein ISO Image direkt linken, oder aber das image brennen und das CDROM aus dem virt. PC nutzen.


----------



## semi (24. Mrz 2008)

Gehe in die Einstellungen der VM und stelle dort die ISO-Datei als CD-Laufwerk ein.






Achte auch darauf, dass die Festplatte der virtuellen Maschine mindestens 4GB hat.


----------



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

Hätte ich probiert, dass ich meiner VirtualBox 4 GB gebe, aber es sing nur 2GB möglich und ich bekomme dann prompt den Fehler: 

Speicher zu wenig


was kann ich da machen, hatte von Euch auch jemand das Problem??


lg


----------



## semi (25. Mrz 2008)

Kann es sein, dass du in VirtualBox 2*T*B (TB wie Terabyte) eingestellt hast? :lol:


----------



## Roar (25. Mrz 2008)

ne wahrscheinlich hat er der maschine 2gb ram gegeben  :bahnhof:


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2008)

Ihr habt recht, ich hab der VM zu viel Speicher gegeben, nachdem ich der VM weniger gegeben habe, hats funktioniert,
Danke für die Hilfsstellung,


----------

